# Hilfe bei Logitech Freedom 2.4 Cordless Joystick



## Spac (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo ! 

Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Logitech Freedom 2.4 Cordless Joystick zugelegt. 
Der Inhalt bestand aus den USB Sender/Empfänger und den Joystick die Treiber CD und ein Handbuch waren leider nicht dabei. 
Also lade Ich mir den aktuellen Treiber von der Herstellerseite runter.Ich installierte den Treiber schritt für schritt.Der Joy. wurde auch einfandfrei erkannt so da Ich dachte das er funktioniert.
Als Ich ihn kalibrieren wollte machte er nichts,keine Feuertaste,Richtungsanzeige usw. funktionierten.Ich dachte mir die Batterie vom Joy.wären zu schwach also neue rein,geht nicht.
"Read me" vom Treiber durchgelesen da stand das es sein kann das alte kalibrierungen daran schuld sein könnten!!Es gibt ein Prog. von Logitech das die alten einstellungen lösche und es dann mit den kalibrieren und die Funktion von den Logitech Freedom kein problem mehr geben dürfte!!!Dies war leider nicht so,das prog. hat zwar alle alten einstellungen gelöscht aber deswegen geht der Joy. auch nicht   !!
Ich weis auch nicht mehr weiter.  

Der USB Sender blinkt immer grün auf,beim Joy.wenn Ich zb.einen Feuerknopf drücke,leuchtet das Logitech Zeichen auf dem Joy. für ein paar sek. rot auf und geht dann wieder aus   !!

Das habe Ich alles schon versucht: 
*Treiber de/installiert 
*neue Batterieren für den Joy. 
*verschiedene USB steckplätze 
*alte kalibrierungen mit den von Logitech empfolenen programm gelöscht 

Vieleicht könnt Ihr mir Helfen,Ich weiss auch nicht mehr weiter!! 
Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

